# New to plants with some ???



## Redgal (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have recently been given a 20g high tank which has a glow life glo T8 15w fluorescent light in the hood. I really want to do a freshwater tank with live plants.

I am completely new to plants ( always done the silk ones!). I am planning on using eco-complete as a substrate and there will be some driftwood and rock in there too.

What are some good, easy plants for beginners? How do I plant them and take care of them? Do I need any special 'tools/equipment'? Any other advice for a complete newbie?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Anubias, many different variants of Java Fern, Java Moss, some Cryptocorynes, and some swords would work well. Hopefully this helps. I would dose Metricide as a carbon source and get a good Micronutrient as well. If possible, try to increase your lighting to at least 1WPG especially given the height of this tank.

Hopefully this gives you some ideas.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

*started similar post*

Hi

I've started similar post not too long ago if you want to check. I also have 20G and I'm not running CO2, just using fertilizers and doing regular 40%-50% water changes once a week for now and see how that goes.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/how-grow-plants-5530/


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i would really suggest trying the DIY co2 (not necessarily jello that's a bit more advanced) to anyone growing any plants... whatever your light level it really helps and is dirt cheap. set it and forget it for at least a month


----------



## Redgal (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for all this advice. I looked on the hood and it's Hagen/Marina A3087 and says to only use a 15W flourescent bulb...so I guess this means I am unable to go a higher wpg and have live plants?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can grow live plants with it, but your selection is limited. You would really be limited to Java Fern, Anubias, Crypts and moss. I would not be discouraged by that.

It's important to not be impatient in the beginning. I started my foray into planted tanks with a 20 gallon. I ditched that same top as you and got a glass top and a 65W PC light and did DIY CO2 and went through algae hell. You can look here how I started.

New 20 gallon tall setup - April 6, 2008 update

It's come a long way since that time (I never kept up the journal as I started veering away from high light, high maintenance planted tanks, but still run CO2).

I would say, get the Eco-complete and a T5 light (Normal output would be easier as it would only be 28 W) and maybe work with a bit of Excel. As you get more experience, and you decide you want more choices and faster growth then consider going with more light. It's easy to be discouraged in the beginning if you go too fast and grow nothing but algae. Lower light, slower growth while you're learning is a good thing. CO2/high light/fertilizers, big water changes, that's an awful lot of work to jump into.


----------



## Redgal (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks so much 2wheelsx2. I was panicking when I read about co2, fertilizers and such! I have seen/heard of excel so I will get some of that, go with the eco-complete and stick to some very simple plants you mentioned to start off with like you suggest.

Just been reading about T5 vs. T8 bulbs ( learning lots - that's what I love about this hobby!) but my question is, can I fit a T5 bulb ( I think they come in 22") into my T8 (24") canopy - are they the same fixture?

Thanks again!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Redgal said:


> Just been reading about T5 vs. T8 bulbs ( learning lots - that's what I love about this hobby!) but my question is, can I fit a T5 bulb ( I think they come in 22") into my T8 (24") canopy - are they the same fixture?


No you cannot. I think you can fit T8 into T12's, but not T5's. You'll have to try to do a retrofit. If you're into DIY, you can build a canopy and buy a retrofit T5 HO setup with a single tube maybe. I am using the Hagen GLO retrofit kit and putting in T5HO on my 100 gallon tank into a canopy that Target is building for me.

Here's a simple one which can be mounted into a DIY canopy for more light: Sunlight Supply Sun Blaze T5 HO Strip Light (24 Inch, 24 Watt)

Add a reflector to that and you'll have lots of light:

Sunlight Supply Sunblaze Strip Light Reflector (24 Watt)

So for about $35 you'll be able to add a nice T5HO with a reflector for 24 watts in there.


----------



## Redgal (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks again - great advice. Sadly, I am hopeless at DIY, I'd probably win Canada's worst handy(wo)man, lol but I would like to try at some point! I'll keep the instructions/links and see if one of my friends can help or I can extend my budget to buy a new T5 compatible hood. Ah, so many new things I want!

In the meantime, I think I'll set it up with eco-complete, excel, T8 bulb and the low light plants you suggested and get a taste for it.

Thanks so very much for your help - I'll probably be back asking for it again soon!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem. This is a decent light if you want to get a glass top and put this on top: Coralife 24 Inch AquaLight T5 HO Fixture (2-24W)

But you're getting into more light than I think is prudent for a beginner. It's possible to manage it buy shortening up the photoperiod (hours of light per day)and with a little Excel.

If you use the T8 and go with Anubias and Ferns, you won't need any special substrate, so you can save your money there. Just tie the fern and Anubias on a piece or wood or rocks with some thread and they'll attach. That way, they're closer to the light also. I've done this with a reasonable amount of success.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've started my tank at the end of august. I wanted couple of lighter plants so I invested and bought 65W light which I have on 8 hours daily. I got it at King Ed for a reasonable price. I dose 2-3 a week flourish and excel and I do 40% water changes once a week. So far plants are growing slowly but nicely and I don't have access algae to deal with (yet). Hopefully it will stays that way. I will be switching to this fertilizing method soon and I'll post my progress if you want to follow. I'm new to this myself and it's fun to experiment as long as you careful and don't over do it with chemicals and drastic water chemistry changes. Lots of people use lots of ferts and CO2 and swear by it, some use none. I think less is more, so you choose.

Macro Solution
In 1 liter bottle:
59 grams K2SO4 (Potassium Sulfate)
65 grams KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate)
6 grams KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate)
41 grams MgSO4 (Magnesium Sulfate)
Fill with distilled water and shake well. Let sit overnight.

Micro Solution
In 1 liter bottle:
80 grams of CSM+B or equivalent trace element mix
Fill with distilled water and shake well. Let sit overnight.

How do I dose PPS-Pro solutions?
Dose 1 ml of each solution per ten gallons of tank size. Dose prior to lights turning on.


----------

